# Miter Saw. Saw stop.



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i need a miter saw saw stop system. i am having a terrible time cutting every thing the same length. its either a 16th to long. usually too short. any ideas?


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Well to start, I think you're talking about setting up a "stop block"? What you can do is a few things for this. If the piece is small enough, just clamp a piece of wood on your fence to the right measurement, and you can make repeated cuts all day long as long as the clamp stays. Or you can set up a dedicated miter station if you have the room, and add the kreg fence system. http://www.kregtool.com/Precision-Machine-Accessories-Prodlist.html It's a bit pricey but it takes away the burden of having your pieces be all different lengths. Or do one better, an cheaper. Make your own fence, and just do what I said before, and clamp a piece of wood to your homemade fence.

-Good luck!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

The top
Of my miter saw stashion is ply wood so when I need a stop block I just screw a block of wood into the table


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

mine isnt mounted anywhere yet.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> mine isnt mounted anywhere yet.


Once you mount it to something, it will be easier find a way to put stops in place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Biesemeyer has a slick easy to use adjustable stop that mounts to a fence that you make. It differs from the Kreg in that the adjustment handle is an easier access. The actual stop is a bolt head with room under for sawdust. There's a hairline indicator that reads from a flat steel tape, and can be set up to be used on either side of the blade. With the Kreg, sawdust can gather in front of the stop. See it here.












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Attach a sacrificial board top the bed of your miter saw.
There's usually a couple of holes in the back of the fence that you can come through.
Now just clamp a block attached to your new "wooden saw bed".

hint:
Attach your stop block at a 45° angle so the sawdust doesn't collect.
The "point" will stop your workpiece and the sawdust will slide to each side of the point.:thumbsup:


----------



## ikethearmyguy (May 13, 2015)

Sorry, I know this is an old thread but I've been searching many posts about miter saw stop blocks and this seems to be the best one I can aggravate people with lol Anyway, I have the 10" Ryobi Compound MS and I understand the mechanics behind a stop block but my problem is with the fence on my saw. The original fence on the saw is quite "short" so clamping a wooden "fence" won't allow any wood higher than a 1/2 inch pass under the clamp part. Suggestions or have I just confused you?

This is my saw -https://www.ryobitools.com/power-tools/products/details/636


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

you could bolt an auxiliary fence to your existing fence, some 1/2" MDF would work well for this purpose. I believe I see holes you can use for this purpose.

You can make it as high and as long as you can accommodate (within reason of the MDF rigidity)

The only issue I see is that its a 10" miter saw... and I fear you may miss that capacity... but the aux fence is removable if needed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Best off if you build a system that incorporates a good solid fence and stop.

Al


----------



## ikethearmyguy (May 13, 2015)

While I like that system Al, I am NOT that skilled yet lol I think I will try to build up my existing table top like the one you've shown and include a fence that I can clamp onto.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ikethearmyguy said:


> While I like that system Al, I am NOT that skilled yet lol I think I will try to build up my existing table top like the one you've shown and include a fence that I can clamp onto.


Bull pucky! I built my first stops just a few years into my work. Don't sell yourself short due to lack of experience. Besides there are stops that are easy to build and when you get tired of it you can build another. This one wasn't my first.

al


----------



## ikethearmyguy (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Al. I'm gonna put something together this week and throw a few pics up.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> View attachment 167665
> 
> 
> Best off if you build a system that incorporates a good solid fence and stop.
> ...



Hey Al, where could I find some of that extruded aluminum rail that you used for the fence?


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Hey Al, where could I find some of that extruded aluminum rail that you used for the fence?


Looks like 80/20 to me?

http://www.8020.net/


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Hey Al, where could I find some of that extruded aluminum rail that you used for the fence?


I buy all my 80/20 on eBay. They sell off cuts at a very reduced price in most of their profiles. I've built 5 different machines and fixtures with it and haven't found a better price or product. Even the knuckle is 80/20. But in an earlier thread on the subject I got hammered by a few members here. One of the reasons I post very little here now.

If you buy more than one item they combine shipping and give you the best deal they can.








Another 80/20 machine I made a few years ago.

al


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

is there a particular vendor that sells offcuts? are the lengths known or is it a surprise?

My father had a box of this stuff from work a few years back... never found a use for it, asked him if I could take it after seeing your fence a while back. It seems my mom finally broke him down and made him throw it away.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

bauerbach said:


> is there a particular vendor that sells offcuts? are the lengths known or is it a surprise?
> 
> My father had a box of this stuff from work a few years back... never found a use for it, asked him if I could take it after seeing your fence a while back. It seems my mom finally broke him down and made him throw it away.


The 80/20 manufacturer is located in Columbia Cite Indiana. They have found it worth while to sell their off cuts on eBay. I believe there may be another seller on eBay of 80/20 material. But I haven't bought anything from them. 

They give a very detailed description of each item they sell.

Al


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

There's my miter saw stop lol. Simple but very effective and easy to use. I do want to something more when I have more time but for now this works great.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Al I have never seen that 80/20 stuff. Just checked out the website. Very cool stuff. It's like Legos for adults. Love it.


----------

